# WR's rules for 'display picture'



## Maharaj

Dear WR members,

I'm a new user, I've to upload a display picture to my profile, could you tell me what are this site's rules regarding display picture?


----------



## bearded

Hello and welcome!
In the pages concerning 'avatar' you may find the answers you need: Search Results for Query: avatar | WordReference Forums.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hello,

The forum software will suggest the maximum file size of your avatar picture.

You may also want to read this:

*Is the Tibetan flag allowed as avatar here?*


----------



## Maharaj

bearded said:


> Hello and welcome!
> In the pages concerning 'avatar' you may find the answers you need: Search Results for Query: avatar | WordReference Forums.


Thank you for welcoming and replying  That's a lot of threads to search in, let me be specific, I just want to know: Whether the Avatar should be a real photo or not?



Paulfromitaly said:


> Hello,
> 
> The forum software will suggest the maximum file size of your avatar picture.
> 
> You may also want to read this:
> 
> *Is the Tibetan flag allowed as avatar here?*


Thank you


----------



## bearded

Maharaj said:


> I just want to know: Whether the Avatar should be a real photo or not?


No, it must not be a real photo (*). Just look at the avatar of other users: there are images of all kinds, like drawings, photos of children, letters of Arabic alphabets, etc. You only have to avoid obscene or offensive images.

(*) I mean: it should not necessarily be a real photo, but it may be that.


----------



## siares

But bearded, there _are_ some users with their real photos


----------



## bearded

Sure, that's why I wrote ''it *must *not be'' : of course it can/may be.  You probably understood 'it must not be' like 'it is not allowed to be', but I did not mean that: I meant 'it is not obligatory'. Sorry for confusion.


----------



## tsoapm

Just to clarify, @siares interpreted the English correctly, that’s how ‘must’ _must_ be interpreted in English in this case.


----------



## bearded

I already apologised for the confusion. Will I be at all forgiven  for my mistake?


----------



## tsoapm

Just to clarify … NEVER!


----------



## Maharaj

Paulfromitaly said:


> Hello,
> 
> The forum software will suggest the maximum file size of your avatar picture.
> 
> You may also want to read this:
> 
> *Is the Tibetan flag allowed as avatar here?*


Thank you it did teach me not to be offensive through your Avatar.


----------



## Maharaj

bearded said:


> No, it must not be a real photo (*). Just look at the avatar of other users: there are images of all kinds, like drawings, photos of children, letters of Arabic alphabets, etc. You only have to avoid obscene or offensive images.
> 
> (*) I mean: it should not necessarily be a real photo, but it may be that.


Okay, it there any page where WR has set out such rules?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Maharaj said:


> Okay, it there any page where WR has set out such rules?


Why don't you simply choose a photo/image that is not inflammatory, vulgar or rude and post it?
If we think it does not comply with the WR rules we will get in touch with you


----------

